# New member...



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi. my first post and my first results...

About 11 grams.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice. Would you go in more details? Like what was source, method used...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joem (Sep 19, 2012)

I looks like you may have a case of a golden bunny infestation. They leave these little yellow droppings in melting dishes. 
Great job


----------



## rich_2137 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice well done!


----------



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 19, 2012)

The source was a whole box of different types of processors.
I do not know what was the initial weight.
I'll do it to the test of pure interest, if I can ...
Well, it worked.
Now getting ready batch of old envelopes from watches ...
  and sorry for my english ... I use google translator.


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work indeed.

What was your process?


----------



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 19, 2012)

All digested with nitric acid 30%.
After aqua regia and precipitation using SMB.
Wash 2 times with hydrochloric acid, and the distilled water.
At the end of drying and melting.
Here's the process in simple terms.


----------



## jmdlcar (Sep 19, 2012)

How many grams do you have? Nice Job.


----------



## hfywc (Sep 20, 2012)

very nice! thanks for sharing....


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 20, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> How many grams do you have? Nice Job.


It says about 11 grams under the first picture.

Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Sep 20, 2012)

testerman said:


> jmdlcar said:
> 
> 
> > How many grams do you have? Nice Job.
> ...



I didn't see that.


----------

